# britain from above



## FOUFOU (Aug 1, 2005)

I don`t know if anyone has visited www.britainfromabove.org.uk It is a site of old photos of uk from the air from the 1920`s,find out what your area was like then, there are 70,000 photos. If you go to the gallery page and click on Off The Grid there are photos of ships on trials in the 50`s one is the London Pride also Queen Mary on speed trials on the Clyde and many more. you have to plough through the photos as they are mixed some ships need naming!! worth a visit


----------



## Basil (Feb 4, 2006)

Great website. Thank you.
Looked at my hometown - 1947. 
In one photo: two fitting out and six building.
Now - nothing. Sad.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day foufou.m.today.05:14.re:britain from above.thank you for this very interesting post.i will have to spend more time on it.but it looks very informative.regards ben27


----------



## Ian6 (Feb 1, 2006)

Thanks for your post, it is a very interesting site. Hard to recognise current places from the pix of 80 years ago.
Ian


----------



## doyll (Mar 9, 2007)

Indeed!
Thank you for great link.


----------

